# espace dans un lien applescript ne passe pas



## bernygen (9 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

En vue d'un déménagement et échange de plusieurs mac , J'essaie (je débute) d'écrire un script pour
collecter , pour chaque utilisateurs, son dossier mail, ses bookmarks safari, et addressbook et les copier dans un dossier sur le bureau, pour le récupérer ensuite par ARD par le réseau.

Pour le moment, tout marche bien, sauf pour le path de ~/library/application support/.
C'est là que ça coince, l'espace de "application support" ne passe pas avec la commande:

do shell script "cp ~/Library/Application\ support/addressbook.data ~/Desktop/1362K8/addressbook.data" 

Y a t'il un solution a mon problème??

Merci de votre aide,

Berny's


----------



## r e m y (9 Juin 2008)

pas d'idée... étonnant que ça ne marche pas

Par contre, pourquoi ne te contente-tu pas de copier la totalité des dossiers Utilisateurs ?


----------



## Didier Guillion (9 Juin 2008)

Essai deja la commande directement dans le Terminal pour voir si elle est correcte.

Cordialement


----------



## bernygen (9 Juin 2008)

Oui, la command fonctionne dans terminal.
Il semble que ce soit la commande shell DANS applescript qui ne soit pas valide!

Et je suis arrêté juste par un espace! 

Berny's


----------



## r e m y (9 Juin 2008)

bernygen a dit:


> Oui, la command fonctionne dans terminal.
> Il semble que ce soit la commande shell DANS applescript qui ne soit pas valide!
> 
> Et je suis arrêté juste par un espace!
> ...


 quel message d'erreur obtiens-tu?


----------



## Warflo (9 Juin 2008)

Essaie:

```
do shell script "cp" & quoted form of "~/Library/Application support/addressbook.data" & "~/Desktop/1362K8/addressbook.data"
```


----------



## bernygen (9 Juin 2008)

merci Warflo pour ta réponse,

Mais c'est du pareil au même,,, la commande est juste, mais au moment d'executer, l'éditeur applescript stop sur l'espace et envoi le message "Erreur de syntaxe, """ prévu mais jeton inconnu trouvé."

Berny's

PS: le path exact est "cp ~/Library/Application\ Support/AddressBook/AddressBook.data ~/Desktop/1362K8/addressbook.data"

Désolé, r e m y, je n'avait pas lu ta réponse, mais je ne peu pas car les dossier user font plusieurs gigas et nous ne récuperons que les fichiers décris, pour 60 machines et à travers un réseau à 10 mega! voilà le pourquoi


----------



## bernygen (9 Juin 2008)

Eurêka 

J'ai trouvé presque par hasard! Il faut un second back-slash, ce qui donne:
do shell script "cp ~/Library/Application\\ Support/AddressBook/AddressBook.data ~/Desktop/1362K8/addressbook.data"

Et là, le script roule tout seul,,, merci pour vos idées!


Berny's


----------



## r e m y (9 Juin 2008)

Merci de l'info. Je suis sûr que ce sera utile à d'autres


----------

